# Acer 5552g corrupt bios



## Razeh (May 28, 2012)

Hello. 

Excuse me if I'm posting in the wrong section but I'm in need of help and I'm not sure what to do anymore. 

My Acer 5552g laptop died yesterday. It doesn't show anything on the screen and only one led is lighting up: the one that has a little lightbulb icon above. The cooling fan starts for a few seconds but then it goes into idle. I haven't done anything special with the laptop prior to it malfunctioning. I've just shut it down (it told me that some background software needs to be closed first but I was in a hurry and clicked the force shutdown button) and the next day, when I tried to turn it on it started behaving like I mentioned. 

I suspect it might be a corrupted BIOS problem even tho I haven't tried installing a new version of BIOS on it. I have tried the recovery mode technique which involves pressing FN and Esc and then powering it on while having a BIOS.fd file on an USB stick but that didn't work. Today I have disassembled it in order to find and take out the CMOS battery but I am not able to locate it. 

I have attached some pictures of the motherboard. Maybe you can help me find the CMOS battery. Or suggest a solution. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Flashing the Bios should only be done if the update precisely refers to any problem(s) you are experience. A bad Bios Flash can render a Mobo useless.
Have you looked at your Owner's Manual for instructions to locate the CMOS battery?
You may be able to clear the CMOS using jumper pins on the Mobo. That info should also be in the Owner's Manual.
I found this link: Replacing the CMOS Battery in an Acer Aspire | eHow.com


----------



## Razeh (May 28, 2012)

I haven't updated my BIOS prior to this happening. It just came out of nowhere. I have looked at the service manual for some info on the CMOS battery but the picture they're showing doesn't correspond with what I have. Here's the picture they're showing on their manual: 

I wasn't able to find any info on resetting the BIOS chip via shorting the MB in the service manual.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This looks like the full service manual with "How tos" SG_Aspire_5252_5552_5552G_20100811

It took a little while for the site to load and is jumpy when scrolling down, unless that was because of my end of things.

As it seems to cover every aspect of the laptop, the info is extensive so I'll leave it to you to rummage through to find the info you require.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Razeh (May 28, 2012)

Thank you for the post. That's what I used to try and flash another BIOS via USB but with no luck The screenshot above is from that guide but my laptop doesn't have any battery in that spot on the MB.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You may need to look on the underside of the motherboard for the CMOS/RTC Battery.

Some ACER models have the battery integrated to the motherboard.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry about that, I think you must have posted your pic while I was on with mine and I'd wondered if it was from the same site.


----------



## Razeh (May 28, 2012)

Oh yes. That's what it looks on my MB too. I have found some info on how to reset the BIOS password in the service manual by short circuiting some contacts on the MB. Not sure if that will reset the whole BIOS or just remove the password. If it's just for the password then it's useless.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Shorting Mobo contacts "should" clear the Bios. Give it a try and see.


----------



## Razeh (May 28, 2012)

Hey. Thing is.. I can't follow the instructions from the guide since I can't remove the CMOS battery. Should I still give it a go?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes, it should still clear the CMOS.


----------



## Razeh (May 28, 2012)

How exactly should I do it tho? Just use something like a screw driver to connect the two contacts? Is it ok if the CMOS battery is still connected? Should the laptop be plugged in? And how long should I keep the screwdriver there? 

Also I have tried a special recovery mode pressing Fn and Esc. I have found a video on youtube showing someone doing the same procedure Packard Bell Tk83 Insyde BIOS Recovery - YouTubehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u9AfXQEb2Q


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did it work for you ?


----------



## Razeh (May 28, 2012)

Sadly no. 
I have tried all kind of combinations between the files on the USB and the partition size on the USB stick. Nothing worked so far. I tested to see if the USB is functional and it was. My phone was charging thru the laptop. Could this mean that it's not hardware related?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try shorting it out for about 5 secs.

I did read an article once which said the board should be powered up and to short it for 10-15 secs, but that didn't sound right to me and shorting a battery of this capacity for that length of time would be too long.

If 5 secs doesn't do it then try it for 10, but I wouldn't do it for any longer.

You may have to leave the laptop powered up for a while for the CMOS battery to recharge if you have to short it for a second time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CMOS battery is a non-rechargeable Lithium cell.


----------



## Razeh (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips but I gave up on it. I spoke with a friend that works at a laptop repair center and he told me that most likely the motherboard is dead. I'll guess I'll have to spend some money.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I would be very reluctant to invest very much money in that unit considering the price of new laptops.


----------



## Razeh (May 28, 2012)

Some people have told me that a new MB will cost around 200 euros while a new model could go up to 500 euros. I'd go for a new laptop too but that's not entirely up to me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Investing 40% of the price of a new laptop in just a Mobo for an old laptop is not a good investment.
Included labor could bring it to well over 50%.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tyree said:


> The CMOS battery is a non-rechargeable Lithium cell.


Technology has obviously moved on since I first learned about them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As far as I know, CMOS batteries have never been rechargeable.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes they have. Apparently, computers used to come shipped with an insulating tab (something like you get in a wireless mouse) that you have to remove for the battery to become active and if a desktop had been left switched off and unused for a lengthy time, then sometimes you had to leave it switched on for the CMOS battery to charge up.

This is one link I've found (not sure how old it is) but with the correct wording, I should think many more can be found. How to Test the CMOS Battery | eHow.com


----------



## PetranGR (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello to all.

i have the same laptop and the same problem.

Acer 5552G .

I had no heat problems due to cooling station.

Now to get to the problem.

The laptop is powering on,the light that is working is starting up,the fan starts to spin and then after 5 sec. it goes to idle.
I don't have any kind of showing on the screen not even a slight light that i would know that is open.

I tried external monitor,without any "showing".

I downloaded the new bios : 2.14

I extracted into the desktop the folders.
I took the entire folder of the "dos" that had inside the .fd files and the fala**bleep** ,i tried to open it with FN+ESC ,then put the jack and then as holding the buttons power it on.
Nothing showed up in the externat.

After i tried with the .fd file alone the same thing,nothing happened.

After i tried with the .fd renamed to BIOS.FD no solution again.

I see and hear that the hard drive spins the fan also and so on.

I tried without the RAM/HDD nothing again.

What am i doing it wrong;

i made also 1 clear CMOS with Jumber.


----------

